# glass runners



## hondaadam (Feb 18, 2010)

hi there i am looking for some glass runners for an 8ft tank i have built asap iam in manchester, can anyone help??


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

hondaadam said:


> hi there i am looking for some glass runners for an 8ft tank i have built asap iam in manchester, can anyone help??


We stock 8 foot lengths in black or White & 6mm or 4mm. Due to Royal Mails size restrictions we can only send lengths over 4 foot by courier so you may wish to order other things at the same time to help spread the courier charge.
Pollywog


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

pollywog said:


> We stock 8 foot lengths in black or White & 6mm or 4mm. Due to Royal Mails size restrictions we can only send lengths over 4 foot by courier so you may wish to order other things at the same time to help spread the courier charge.
> Pollywog


Do you have an ebay shop? Im sure I bought some from you in black? :2thumb:


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

you dont need to buy 8ft runners just buy 4ft because where the glass overlaps each other the edges of the glass will never come in contact with the join of the runners, very hard to explain.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

karlh said:


> Do you have an ebay shop? Im sure I bought some from you in black? :2thumb:


I sell on ebay now and then.


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

B and Q


----------



## marcjwebb (Aug 1, 2009)

Hya. How can I get some 8ft lengths from you. In desperate need ?


----------



## Jut1983 (Aug 22, 2014)

pollywog said:


> We stock 8 foot lengths in black or White & 6mm or 4mm. Due to Royal Mails size restrictions we can only send lengths over 4 foot by courier so you may wish to order other things at the same time to help spread the courier charge.
> Pollywog


Pollywog your glass runners are they 15mm clip on?

Regards


----------

